

£50m funding to regenerate Silicon Roundabout - dhendo
http://www.number10.gov.uk/news/50m-to-regenerate-old-st/

======
camo
Spending any money on 3D printers is a complete waste of resources when
building a new facility like this. Spend the money on the building's
infrastructure and networking which will still be in use long after its
finished and not just for the PR launch.

